# chest/rib xray question - Radiology board



## trarut (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi everyone.  I posted this on the Interventional Radiology board yesterday but we're really anxious for an answer so I decided to post here also.  Sorry if I offend with the cross-posting.

I need help with some xray coding  Pt was seen in office for xrays and, per the reports on file, had (1) Left ribs, 2 view (2) Right ribs, 2 view and (3) Chest, PA and lateral.

Does this qualify as a 71111? None of us are very familiar with Radiology billing -- we know just enough to be dangerous  -- and it's the "lateral" view that's throwing us for a loop. 

Another question on the same lines: If just a chest xray with PA and lateral views is done, is that also coded as a 71020?

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## Ann Winters (Mar 11, 2010)

It has been a few years since I worked in a Radiology department but I did
some checking and think I can help you with your questions.  I believe you
are correct to code the first example as 71111.  The description of 71111
is bilateral rib x-rays and PA chest.  It includes a minimum of 4 views so that
is consistent with your example.  

Your second question is regarding chest x-ray with PA and lateral views.
CPT code 71020 is the correct one for that 2 view chest x-ray.

I hope I have helped.  I always enjoy sharing when there is a question about something I am familiar with.  

Ann Winters, CPC
Tulsa, OK


----------



## Happycoding (Mar 12, 2010)

*chest/rib xray question*

The answer for your question is:

71110-Ribs Bilateral, 3 views
71020-PA & Lateral Chest x-ray

You can code 71111 only if One view of chest x- Ray Taken.

The answer for second question is: Yes you can code 71020 for PA & Lateral Chest X-ray


----------



## trarut (Mar 12, 2010)

Ann, thanks so much for the summary, it's very helpful!  It's always nice to know you're not totally off track when you're trying to figure out something new  

Tracy


----------



## trarut (Mar 12, 2010)

senthilkumar said:


> The answer for your question is:
> 
> 71110-Ribs Bilateral, 3 views
> 71020-PA & Lateral Chest x-ray
> ...



Thanks for the response.  The clarification helps and I'm making notes in my book as we speak!!  

Tracy


----------

